# gladiator 4-10-08



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Ihad been targeting today to fish as the forcast called for se winds and sun. Turned out to be rougher than ideal but...we hit the pass about 12:00 pm with a crew consisting of Captain Jeff Moore, Jeff Parsons, Chris Blanchete and his wife Laura. About 1:30 I spot 3 fish windward. Chris threw on them twice but couldn't get the bait to them. By the time we were close enough, they dove. 30 minutes later I spot 2 fish down wind a Chris pitches them an eel. The biggest one gets hooked up and we sent the rod down to Laura. Five minutes in we see the other one and I pitch a jig at him which he follows to the boat and turns away. I throw to him again and the bail closes premature...snap bye bye willie joe jig and fish. About 20 minutes into the fight Laura is getting her but kicked and finally Parsons gets a gaff shot. A swing and a miss and Laura hands off to Parsons and she is spent. Jeff takes about 10 minutes and the fish comes to the cold steel. 

We saw one more fish coming back west which swam straight to the boat, ignored an eel and dove. 1 for 6 sucks but we killed the biggest one...54# at the dock. Great day and great friends. Captian Jeff Moore took 161 pics which I paired down to these select few. Enjoy


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great pictures !!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job on a nice cobe man. Thought that was your boat over by the Navy bridge just wasn't sure,nice looking ride. Glad to hear the new vessel is producing so early in the year. Offshore action is just around the corner. Do I smell Billfish for The Gladiator?


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Fish! Going 1 for 6 is better than, Not Going. :banghead


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

good stuff guys


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

All I have to say is wow, those pics tell tell the story. I cant tell you how long I have waited for those Daddytime/Gladiator reports. Again all I have to say is wow. Way to go daddytime and family.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Apr 14, 2008)

Way to go Tom.....that was a nice Cobia considering the seas that day.

I like your new boat also ...very nice. Chris & Laura gave me the full story of the fishing trip.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on the fish and thanks for the report. Just out of curiosity, where is that Topaz out of and is that the 38 Convertable? It is a beautiful boat!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

It looks like the docks just east of the entrance to the base, not sure of the name.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

The boat name is "gladiator" (1985 38' Topaz Convertible) out of Connecticut. I bought it last October and keep it in a slip at Spinnaker Cove outside the Navy base. Thanks for the kind words, hopefully I'll have another report by the weekend.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

nice fish and nice boat, hope to see you out there soon.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report tom...glad ya'll got that one...good looking boat with lots of teak...


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats:toast, 1 is better than none...Great report...NICE COBE & SWEET RIDE!:clap


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats on a great fish. Lady angler did a good job.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

:clap:clap nice cobe man


----------



## hookedup dude (Mar 9, 2008)

Great day, love to put photo in "Hooked Up" paper this week. Can you send it init's original higher resolution state to: [email protected]


----------

